# Buying a motorcycle and plating and insuring it, as a resident.



## Alfie64 (Aug 7, 2021)

I am trying to find out the process of buying a bike in Italy, as a resident. My first Italian vehicle. Resident since last year and there is a used motorbike ASI registered that I am going to see in a few days. If I buy it can I ride it away? What do I need to do to put plates on it, or do I buy it with the plates already from the last owner? Also insurance - I can get insurance as it's a "classic" at a discounted price from some insurers in Italy but again, can someone please explain the process? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to transfer ownership. Assuming it already has plates the plates stay with the car. Assuming a private seller you'd usually go to your local driving school (Many/most have links to the ministry of transport computer) and hand them money. They would then hand you the new ownership paperwork.

If it's not a private seller it'll usually be easier since they'll handle all the transfer paperwork. You'll need to provide your ID . Obviously they'll still want money.

You can't ride it away unless you have insurance. Your insure will want the paperwork likely before the insurance is valid. This can be a scan or cell phone photo of the paperwork.

Using the plate number and your personal info you can get a quote from









Assicurazioni online per auto, moto e casa - Allianz Direct


Scopri la convenienza delle polizze di Allianz Direct per auto, moto e casa. Calcola un preventivo gratuito e risparmia sulla tua assicurazione online!




www.allianzdirect.it





Or any of the other online insurance shops.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW make sure there are no fines outstanding or bollo to pay.


----------



## Alfie64 (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you NickZ. Very useful info and the bit about outstanding bollo also very useful. I should be getting the bike next week so will have to put all this into practice. Again, thanks for the info.


----------

